# Ideal ground Temp range



## ranger976

What is a good range for ground temps for Morels to grow in?


----------



## sarahrose

I believe it is 50-60 range, but I'm sure someone else will correct me if I'm wrong.... Lilacs in bloom, and full dandelions in the yards...... Seems to work for a lot of people..)


----------



## ranger976

Thanks Sarahrose.....I've been working one of my areas that has a couple dozen dead elms....Nothing!....I'm thinking the ground may be to moist. I have a couple other spots I'm gonna look at this next Monday that's on a bit dryer ground....the pressure is on I have to leave town this next thurs.-Sunday....Grrrr


----------

